# 3 speed trans fro my old Mastercraft



## Norski42 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone have an old three speed transmission for a 1990 mastercraft 46" deck and has a 18 hp twin Briggs. I think it's a model 840 or 849. Or where can I get one?
Thank you,
Norski42
**** Valley, WI


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------

